# Free Motor in Lake Milton



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Embarrassing but true. Not knowing lake got into sand quickly and lifted my outboard out and in. Here’s best guesstimate of location. Unable to retrieve it being an older generation member. Tough lesson. 15 hp johnson 1994. Good runner ( or was). Electric start to. If you have good electronics might find it. Good luck if you try. If someone has a decent 15 or 10 hp pm me. Good hunting if you try. South of launch opposite bait shop


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Man, That is a huge bummer! You are taking it way better than I would. I hope someone is able to find it and get it back to you. Might be able to make repairs.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Man that sucks.. maybe a good guy will read this, find it and get ahold of you...


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah man its fixable , but thats a deep spot , with someones d i you stand a good chance of finding it , i remember that lake when its was drawn down and drained to repair damn, the bottom is fairly level with graduating shelfs leading to the creek.. it looked like grass fields when it grew grass... man i would cry if it was me


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Someone needs a long rope and a big magnet..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

That's heartbreaking.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

snag said:


> Someone needs a long rope and a big magnet..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Magnet doesn't stick to plastic and aluminum.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. Now you have an excuse to get a new one. Which I hope you can, or find a replacement.


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the kind thoughts appreciate it. I hung on to that tiller arm as long as I could. It’s a goner. Stay safe


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

multi species angler said:


> Magnet doesn't stick to plastic and aluminum.


Yep forgot about that, ok a big grappling hook. Just don’t mark a stump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

multi species angler said:


> Magnet doesn't stick to plastic and aluminum.


A whole motor has nothing magnetic? I know maybe the casing isnt, but thought some fishing magnets had really good pull


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Aluminum and plastic gears?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Feel for you, but very cool to put the info and location out. Hopefully it finds it's way home.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

bustedrod said:


> yeah man its fixable , but thats a deep spot , with someones d i you stand a good chance of finding it , i remember that lake when its was drawn down and drained to repair damn, the bottom is fairly level with graduating shelfs leading to the creek.. it looked like grass fields when it grew grass... man i would cry if it was me


That spot is not deep

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

Get ahold of the fire department and let them know. Asked them to do a training drive for you hint training. And the reason. Because of the gas oil causing harm. They may go down and get it for you. But be nice and say you could donate to that department for all the hard work


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> Get ahold of the fire department and let them know. Asked them to do a training drive for you hint training. And the reason. Because of the gas oil causing harm. They may go down and get it for you. But be nice and say you could donate to that department for all the hard work


The half cup of fuel in the carb is gone by now there not gonna worry about the 20 oz's of lower unit oil. its not a boat with 30 gallons of fuel


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

jdl447 said:


> Aluminum and plastic gears?


 You may be right. I never thought about the gears, but would still be surprised if a magnet would pick it up. Would like to hear from someone that knows.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I have herd of them going in for tackle boxes because of the lead. Its worth a shot


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Try PM to John Boat. He lives there.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks! I needed a kicker motor for trolling. This thing still runs great! Tight lines!


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

One lesson I did learn is my wife can’t row a boat worth a Damn!! We both had a good laugh over that.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wonder if your insurer would help? call your agent and ask. tell him its ok to laugh, but I feel for you, if I was a young guy I,d help search for it.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

I’ll be out there tomorrow I’ll run side scan and live scope across the that flat if we come across it I’ll pm you and you can come pick it up


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

GRW said:


> Embarrassing but true. Not knowing lake got into sand quickly and lifted my outboard out and in. Here’s best guesstimate of location. Unable to retrieve it being an older generation member. Tough lesson. 15 hp johnson 1994. Good runner ( or was). Electric start to. If you have good electronics might find it. Good luck if you try. If someone has a decent 15 or 10 hp pm me. Good hunting if you try. South of launch opposite bait shop
> View attachment 370335


That sux!!! I thought I was the only one that had days like this...


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

That whole corner off that point is in 3 to 9 foot of water, I was trolling around that area yesterday evening, there is shallow hump right about where your "X" is marked on the map in about one foot water now, when they "draw" the lake down I would bet is shows up, hopefully you get it back. Here's a picture in March of 2019, just a guess, 10' below summer pool.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

The picture is down by the Dam area, not of the area you lost your motor, just wanted to show you the draw down of the lake.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

ON the good side,, I will put a chain on mine before my next trip. let us know how this turns out.


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

BigDaddy300 said:


> That spot is not deep
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep, that area on the east side a little north of the Pointview ramp is a large flat. The depth of a lot of that area would be less than 5 feet this time of year. It is not surprising the motor bottomed out as some places are very shallow. You maybe able to find your motor by putting on some swim trunks and walking around where it was lost.

Good Luck


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That's easily a $1000(min) bill, sorry to hear abt your bad luck! My wife would have kicked my 74 yr old *butt overboard to retrieve it! *Hope you somehow get it back(but there's "all kinds" in this world today) and if I remember, over 10 hp requires a title? and registration of some kind?(Maybe not!) That area is where all the sub 15" eyes live til they grow up. We drifted that area one day in the Spring and caught a gazillion(well, maybe 25-30!) "hammer handles", very frustrating(but fun?) as 14-1/2" was the biggest eye we caught(bunch of little channels also!) Was amazed at how shallow it was over such a large area at the time. That area will be high and dry in the Winter.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe if you have Boat US insurance, they might cover the loss?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

LOTC said:


> Try PM to John Boat. He lives there.


He's read this by now!


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

I’ve been 2nd guessing it all. Prob could have put my arm back in place, and jumped in and got it if I found it. My wife wanted to try so I encouraged her to take the anchor!! No go . Ha, we are having some laughs over it now . Expensive ones of course but glad not hurt. Not even a bite for the 3 hrs before .


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I see this thread has gotten 1,132 views. Probably many repeat views, but if everyone sent him a dollar at 1,132 he'd have a new motor. Brother can you spare a dollar? I will put in $5.00 to start it if GRW w_ill take it....is this allowed on here?_


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Southernsaug said:


> I see this thread has gotten 1,132 views. Probably many repeat views, but if everyone sent him a dollar at 1,132 he'd have a new motor. Brother can you spare a dollar? I will put in $5.00 to start it if GRW w_ill take it....is this allowed on here?_


Your too kind. Take that 5 and treat yourself to an ice cream. 90 degrees coming for the weekend so too hot to fish .


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

A motor that has been under water will need to be gone over right away upon air contact.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

GRW said:


> Your too kind. Take that 5 and treat yourself to an ice cream. 90 degrees coming for the weekend so too hot to fish .


I won't go against your wishes, but if you change your mind maybe the forum can help out. I've spent a dollar or 5 on worse things for sure. I hope others would pitch in.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Southernsaug said:


> I won't go against your wishes, but if you change your mind maybe the forum can help out. I've spent a dollar or 5 on worse things for sure. I hope others would pitch in.


Sorry about your loss GRW. That would definitely be on exposed lake bottom during draw down. Be aware though that quite a few people scrounge that area at that time, looking for a treasure......


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I tried lifting my 9.9 hp Johnson off the floor by attaching a 250 lb pull retrieving magnet to the gear case and the magnet would pull off the case easily. Confirmed,magnet will not lift at all attached anywhere it would attach to, which wasn't many.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BigDaddy300 said:


> That spot is not deep
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Absolutely right. There's a big, sandy hump out in the lake south of the Rt 18 bridge. When the lake was drained I walked around the basin and drew my own maps. This was back in the day before home computers and the internet, and ODNR didn't have good hydrographic maps yet. Some of the local bait shops sold these bogus maps that had that spot at 30-40 feet deep!

You really have to watch in that area, especially when start the Fall draw down.


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

I saw a post on one of my fishing forums not to long ago but cannot find the details now (sry), there is 2 gentlemen in the area that do salvage dives if you give them rough coordinates they retrieve your stuff at the bottom of the lake. Might be worth checking out the cost if you can find their info.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I would throw in $5 to help out also


----------

